# Browning 22 Pistol Information



## j_lowder

My first handgun was a Browning 22 Long Rifle semi-automatic pistol. I received it new as a gift 45-50 years ago. It is in like new condition. I am looking for information: name of pistol, manufacturing information, and if possible a link to or a copy of the owner's manual.

Markings on the pistol:

Brownings Arms Company
Made in Belgium
22 long Rifle
Serial #: 75856U7

I appreciate any input.


----------



## Ben

Might be a Browning Buckmark, although I'm not sure they were around back then.


----------



## VAMarine

Nope, not a Buckmark, probably a Medalist or a Challenger. The Buckmark came out in 1985.

You can see Mfg dates and S/N break downs here: Browning Date Your Gun (Owners manuals can be downloaded there too)

But the number you give doesn't match up to anything I've seen there...granted I didn't look too deep.


----------



## j_lowder

VAMarine said:


> Nope, not a Buckmark, probably a Medalist or a Challenger. The Buckmark came out in 1985.
> 
> You can see Mfg dates and S/N break downs here: Browning Date Your Gun (Owners manuals can be downloaded there too)
> 
> But the number you give doesn't match up to anything I've seen there...granted I didn't look too deep.


VAMarine,

Thanks for the response. I had checked the Browning link that you referenced but could not find a serial number under any of the models that matched my pistol. If I cannot find the information, I may be forced to try the $39 Browning link the historical guns, although I not sure this applies to my gun.


----------



## ZLDRider

The "U" indicates that it is a Challenger.

A "T" in the serial number would indicate that it was a Medalist.

Although, in some rare occasions, Browning used a Challenger frame to build a Medalist pistol (when they were short on Medalist frames). In those cases, they would add an "A" at the end (I think).


----------



## ZLDRider

My mistake. Faulty memory. An "S" at the end of the serial number would indicate that the factory used a Challenger frame to build the Medalist, not an "A".



ZLDRider said:


> The "U" indicates that it is a Challenger.
> 
> A "T" in the serial number would indicate that it was a Medalist.
> 
> Although, in some rare occasions, Browning used a Challenger frame to build a Medalist pistol (when they were short on Medalist frames). In those cases, they would add an "A" at the end (I think).


----------

